

Swagger: a complete framework implementation to work with RESTful web services - ColinWright
https://github.com/wordnik/swagger-core/wiki

======
NicoJuicy
Also works with .Net and is totally awesome! (already used it for my Web Api).

I don't know about the alternative implementations of Swagger though.

